# Rocker has Irwin 48" & 24" parallel clamps 50% off



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

48" is at 24.00 and 24" at 20.00. Seems like a great deal to me. Pricing apparently good for 2 weeks(?) but double check. I ordered a few.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

As of about a minute age both sizes are oversold, but Rockler does honor sales prices if ordered during the sale.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That does sound like a good deal: Clamps, On Sale - Rockler


----------

